# Golden weekend in the Mission Valley



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

That's fantastic! I think Crush has a new litter he sired on the ground. I think Crush won an Am not long ago too. Will this finish his AFC?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Alaska7133 said:


> I think Crush won an Am not long ago too. Will this finish his AFC?


15 points including a win are required for an AFC title. AKC titles are listed automatically when they are achieved, except for QA2 which you have to pay for🙄
Only five specialty points count toward the total and the win must be from an all breed trial.
Crush has open points but they do not count toward the AFC title unless an amateur was handling the dog.


----------

